# Do woodchucks chuck wood?



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Wood chucking.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't think those woodchucks gave one hoot in hades what that old farmer had to say. Hey where was the gecko? Good one Abbott!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Heh heh heh….I also like the one where that announcer asks: "Was Abe Lincoln honest?"


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Heh, heh, yeah, that one cracks me up to but this woodchuck one is to funny


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Abbott I like yours alot but I don't care for the one of your buddy Heh, Heh, Heh


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thats friggin hilarious…i replayed it 3 times over lol


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They look like wouldchucks to me )


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

This is very funny. The way those critters laugh is what makes it hilarious.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I had to play it over and over to! I still laugh about it as it reminds me of the mischief my brother and I used to get into when we were growing up  Plus those critters and their laugh is just to funny  I loved the little pause as they waited to see where the next piece of wood was going to land.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

NO, They make wooden Toys and collectables.
Chuck


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Those are some skinny woodchucks! Cute commercial!


----------



## GabrielX (Aug 25, 2010)

I saw this commercial over the weekend! I was thinking, wow, that would be funny on LJ!!!

Glad to see someone else had the same idea!!

Two (whole) thumbs up.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Cute…

I don't know that they chuck any wood but I do know they LOVE fresh leafs from most every Veggie in the garden. I have had my entire garden destroyed all in a matter of a few days by these critters. And if you ever get one in a live trap they wont seem as cute as they do in the video. I wont trap them anymore because they are to rowdy to transport and I wont kill them so no sense to trap them.

Funny commercial though


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*NO, They make wooden Toys and collectables.
Chuck*


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Cool, saw this for the first time last night. The little piggy going whee whee whee is cool too.
Would much rather see something like this than the other ones that insult your intelligence. Like screaming it's my money and I want it now (dumb) or what's in your wallet (dumber) or the lawyers that are going to be your friend and help you out(yeah right)


----------

